# Solved: Laptop Cooling Pad Not Working



## Al_Ciao (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

Upon the recommendations of some of the helpful folks here, I bought a laptop cooling pad about 3 months ago. It was about $20-25. It worked great, kept my netbook cool and everything, but just today it stopped working!

It was working one minute, and the next it wasn't. The fan was dusty, so I cleaned it out, but nothing. The pad operates by connecting to the netbook's USB port, and I tried all 3 ports on my netbook, but it still doesn't work.

I suspect that it may have stopped working because it was so cheap, but any thoughts you have to offer will be appreciated. Anything I can do to fix it? Or should I just knuckle up and get a more expensive cooling pad? Or get another cheap one but clean the fan regularly?

Thanks!


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cleaning the fan on a regular basis will in fact prolong the life. If you could try that on any other computer just to confirm that it is dead, that would confirm what you are thinking. Might be time for another one.

Please run this small program then copy and paste the results here for the Tech's. This will help them help you better

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## Al_Ciao (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, thanks. I will try it on another computer tonight.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Starter , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1013 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 3150, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 228973 MB, Free - 88517 MB; 
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, PAV10 DDR2, 1.00, 0123456789AB
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Al_Ciao (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I plugged in to another computer, and it still didn't work, so that establishes that the problem is with the cooling pad. Any thoughts?


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Time for a new one.

This one has a one year warranty.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834991305


----------

